# Something for your Christmas stocking?



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

A novel little thing to mount on your dashboard?


Parma Industries


0800 619 3899


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

I see its not just real MHs that are expensive :lol:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Why would anybody want one of those on their dash board ????


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

lifestyle said:


> Why would anybody want one of those on their dash board ????


I think it must be a "Hymer Thing" - so much space up-front they like to stick up a few ornaments


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

This is what is in my Christmas stocking


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Tony, that is so 'last year'. You can get a silver one now, although I think I'd draw a line at putting it on the dashboard. 










Pete


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

> I think it must be a "Hymer Thing" - so much space up-front they like to stick up a few ornaments


Mine's full of teddy bears,a Loch Ness monster,and a British bulldog,and when we are parked two cats join them.
tony


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> Mine's full of teddy bears,a Loch Ness monster,and a British bulldog,and when we are parked two cats join them.
> tony


Please don't tell me you have a nodding dog looking out of your back window??


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

No back window.
The Churchill is on the rear parcel shelf of the car OH YES!

tony :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I hope its not going to judder back and forth..... oh sorry that s just judder back


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I couldn't judder the mh. if I tried;it's an auto Merc.  
tony


----------

